# sources of German crate engines?



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

I've been searching around and have found a few soruces here and there for engines, either rebuilt or new in crate. BMW engines seem pretty easy to find, both new (see http://www.dinanbmw.com/html/m3_87_91/m3_87_91_2-5_stroker_1.htm) or rebuilt. But I can't find much in the way of watercooled VW engines. (Side note, how hard would it be to drop a BMW engine into a VW?)
If anybody can supply any links, thanks in advance. I'd be interested in reading about anything that's available.


----------



## 2pointslowgtizzy (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: sources of German crate engines? (Alex W)*

bmw in vw, very very hard. rear wheel drive.....not worth it. 
check out eurospec sport, tsr, trm performance, maybe even rpi.
good luck!


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: sources of German crate engines? (Alex W)*

Another place or places you could possibly check: The same places that import those slightly used Japanese engines direct from Japan. 
Japanese law requires that all engines be overhauled at about 50K miles, and I'm sure that goes for the European cars that are in that country as well. Let me know what you find out, please!


----------



## 2pointslowgtizzy (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: sources of German crate engines? (swingwing205)*

intriguing swingwing....i would like to hear more too.


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: sources of German crate engines? (2pointslowgtizzy)*

"Another place or places you could possibly check: The same places that import those slightly used Japanese engines direct from Japan. "
You mean like http://www.atk-engines.com/japeng.html ?


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: sources of German crate engines? (Alex W)*

quote:[HR][/HR]"Another place or places you could possibly check: The same places that import those slightly used Japanese engines direct from Japan. "
You mean like http://www.atk-engines.com/japeng.html ?[HR][/HR]​I don't think those guys would have any Euro engines, but I saw an ad in a paper at work I'll have to get the number out of. I'll see if I can post it tonight....


----------



## gc (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: sources of German crate engines? (Alex W)*

Try eurospec at http://www.eurospecsport.com.
GC


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: sources of German crate engines? (swingwing205)*

nope, they dont require rebuilds here.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: sources of German crate engines? (Alex W)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: sources of German crate engines? (gc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Try eurospec at http://www.eurospecsport.com.
GC[HR][/HR]​Thats a good bet there, we are a Eurospec dealer so if you need any pricing info just give us a call.
Dean


----------

